# Hindi kaya



## romelako

I have another quick question.  I know "hindi" has a negative connotation and means no, not, etc.  I also know that "kaya" is to express "being able to" OR "doubt" depending on how it's pronounced.  "kAya" or "kayA" (different stress)

Now, in this particular saying, does it mean something like "without a doubt?"


----------



## niernier

Kaya express "being able" or "doubt", that's correct but this particular use of kaya together with hindi is unusual because it carries a different meaning. "Hindi kaya" is a response to a statement which you believe is absolutely false. The phrase could be translated to "No, you're entirely wrong", or "No, that is not true"


----------



## Cracker Jack

It depends on the context.

It could mean not able/ can not

Hindi ko kaya to. (I can't do it.)

It could be a conditional or supposition.

Hindi kaya totoo yon? (Could it not be true?)


----------



## JrFaustus

In addition to what was said, *kaya* is different from *kayá* (your sentence uses this one). The first one is a verb and the other one is more of an expression. *Kayá, *along with other similar words (such as naman), doesn't seem to mean anything on its own. *

Kayá *can also mean "it's because" or "that's why". 
Ex. "Hindi sila nagkaintindihan _kayá_ siya ganyan" (They didn't understand each other _that's why_ he's like that".


----------

